# Finally Diagnosed!!!



## triage999 (Oct 3, 2003)

I have GAD not IBS!! Yee heeeeee







My GP described my symptoms to a tee and he has put me on a course of Propranolol (beta blockers) to help stop the overactive adrenaline that is making my life hell. He also explained that the anxiety is the bodies fight or flight response and the diarrhea I have been experiencing is the bodies way of making me lighter to run faster. It tries to get rid of things to make you more alert the usual ones being urine or faeces. So I will see how this goes. I am on 80mg once a day to start and if that does not help he says he has plenty of other tricks up his sleeve.Jo x


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Great to hear you've gotten your anxiety recognzied as the cause of your D. It was the same for me--nothing worked until I got on anti-anxiety meds...and then it was gone in 48 hours. Still on that med plus anti-depressant/anti-anxiety Effexor XR. Feel great and have the energy and interest to move forward. Heeey!


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

My doc says I have GAD also. It's not fun to have, but at least it is treatable. I hope this treatment will work for you.


----------

